# تلوث الهواء  ( بمناسبه حرق قش الأرز )



## النهيسى (22 أكتوبر 2009)

مقدمه عن تلوث الهواء:

لقد بينت الدراسات والأبحاث أن تلوث الهواء يهدد حياة البشرية والكائنات الحية الأخرى ، وأنه بالرغم من كل الجهود التي بذلت على مر السنين الماضية للحد من تدهور البيئة فإن الوضع البيئي الآن أسوأ منه قبل عشرين سنة بالرغم من بعض الإنجازات الخاصة بالحد من التلوث في الدول الصناعية.

لقد أدرك أجدادنا العرب من القدم أهمية تلوث الهواء وأثره على المجتمع وضرورة حماية البيئة والمحافظة عليها ، ولعل ما أشار إليه العلامة الكبير - ابن خلدون - في مقدمته الشهيرة ، خير دليل على ذلك ، حيث قال " إن الهواء إذا كان راكداً أو مجاوراً للمياه الفاسدة أو لمناقع متعفنة أو لمروج خبيثة أسرع إليها العفن من مجاورتها ، فأسرع المرض للحيوان الكائن فيه لا محالة ، وهذه مشاهدة في المدن التي لم يراع فيها طيب الهواء وهي كثيرة الأمراض في الغالب " .


وشعر الإنسان منذ القدم بأهمية إصدار التشريعات وسن القوانين التي تحد من تلويث الهواء ولعل أول القوانين التي اتخذت في هذا المجال كانت في لندن عام 1273 م عندما أصدر الملك إدوارد الأول قانوناً يمنع استعمال الفحم منعاً لتلوث الهواء ، وقد جرى إعدام أحد الرجال في العصور الوسطى لحرقه الفحم ، ثم تكونت في إنجلترا فيما بعد بين الأعوام 1285- 1310 م أربع هيئات لدراسة تلوث الهواء الذي نجم عن التحول من استخدام الحطب إلى الفحم في أفران صناعة الجير .

وقد أخذت الملوثات تزداد منذ الثورة الصناعية ، فأصبحت بعد الحرب الأهلية الأمريكية مشكلة مزمنة في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية ، حتى أن حجم الملوثات وسمكها بلغ في بعض المناطق حداً كبيراً ، بحيث تشكل غطاءاً كثيفاً يحجب جزءاً من أشعة الشمس من الوصول إلى سطح الأرض ، كما هو الحال في مدينة نيويورك ومدينة شيكاغو إذ تحجب ملوثات الهواء عن هاتين المدينتين ما بين 25%-40% من الأشعة الشمسية الساقطة . ومع أن الولايات المتحدة وكثيرا من الدول أقرت مجموعة من الإجراءات الهامة منذ عشرات السنين لمنع تلوث الغلاف الجوي ، فإن حالة الجو تزداد سوءاً عاماً بعد عام في جميع أقطار العالم ، لأن تلوث الهواء لا يعترف بالحدود السياسية والجغرافية بين الدول.

وقد زادت ملوثات الهواء بالقاهرة عن المعدلات العالمية وتكررت بعض الظواهر المناخية لما يعرف بمصر بظاهرة السحابة السوداء ( مصطلح اطلق على الضباب الدخانى ) وهو نتيجة عوامل كثيرة من اهمها حرق قش الأرز والمخلفات وايضا عوادم السيارات .

وقد اهتمت جميع دول العالم بمكافحة تلوث الهواء ممثلة في منظمات الأمم المتحدة وايضا على المستوى الاقليمى اهتمت الحكومة المصرية بتوجهات الزعيم والقائد سيادة الرئيس محمد حسنى مبارك بسبل معالجة ومكافحة اسباب تلوث الهواء وانشأ وزارة لشئون البيئة لمكافحة ذلك .
تلوث الهواء:

يختلف تلوث الهواء من مكان لأخر حسب سرعة الرياح والظروف الجوية فمثلاً تتفاعل أكاسيد النيتروجين مع الهيدروكربونات في وجود ضوء الشمس تحت ظروف جوية خاصة غالباً ما تكون في فصل الصيف لتنتج مواد كيميائية سامة مثل رباعي الأستيل بيروبين وغاز الأوزون .

وتؤدي هذه المواد السامة مع بعض المكونات الأخرى إلى ما يعرف بالضباب الدخاني - غالباً ما يكون لونه مائل للبني - ويحدث الضباب الدخاني في المدن المزدحمة بالسيارات مثل القاهرة ونيويورك ولندن وغيرها من اشهر هذه الفترات تلك التي حدثت في لندن عام 1952 وراح ضحيتها 4000 شخص وايضا السحابة السوداء التى حدثت بالقاهرة .

تعريف تلوث الهواء:

هو وجود أي مواد صلبه أو سائلة أو غازية بالهواء بكميات تؤدي إلى أضرار فسيولوجية واقتصادية وحيوية بالانسان والحيوان والنباتات والآلات والمعدات ، او تؤثر في طبيعة الاشياء وتقدر خسارة العالم سنويا بحوالي 5000 مليون دولار ، بسبب تأثير الهواء ، على المحاصيل والنباتات الزراعية .

طرق تلوث الهواء :
أولاً : بمواد صلبة معلقة :

كالدخان ، وعوادم السيارات ، والأتربة ، وحبوب اللقاح ، وغبار القطن ، وأتربة الاسمنت ، وأتربة المبيدات الحشرية .
ثانياً : بمواد غازية أو أبخرة سامة وخانقة

مثل الكلور ، أول أكسيد الكربون ، أكسيد النيتروجين ، ثاني أكسيد الكبريت ، الأوزون .
ثالثاً : بالبكتيريا والجراثيم، والعفن

الناتج من تحلل النباتات والحيوانات الميتة والنفايات الآدمية .
رابعاً : بالإشعاعات الذرية الطبيعية والصناعية:.
أسباب خطورة تلوث الهواء :
يعتبرتلوث الهواء من أهم وأخطر المشاكل التي تواجهها كل المجتمعات، وذلك لأسباب عدّة منها:

   1. انتقال الهواء الملوث بحسب اتجاه الرياح وسرعتها من منطقة إلى أخرى وأحياناً لمسافات تقدر بمئات الكيلومترات، وبالتالي فإن إمكان تفادي الهواء الملوث أو حصره يصبح غير ممكن عملياً.
   2. الكمية الكبيرة من الهواء التي تدخل جسم الإنسان يومياً والتي تبلغ نحو 15 كجم مقابلة بـ 2.5 كجم من المياه وايضا 1.5 كجم تقريبا من المأكولات.
   3. تودى الاثار السلبية لتلوث الهواء إلى تغيير الانظمة المناخية على سطح الأرض مثل :

    * يؤدى يؤدي الى تباطؤ الحياة النباتية والحيوانية .
    * زيادة متوسط الأمطار ورطوبة التربة وتخزن المياه في مناطق ونقصها في مناطق أخرى .
    * ارتفاع مستوى سطح البحر بسبب انصهار الجليد في القارات القطبية .

أسباب تلوث الهواء
أسباب تلوث الهواء هي:-

   1. قطاع النقل والمواصلات على أنواعها
   2. مراكز الاحتراق الثابتة
   3. المراكز والتجمعات الصناعة
   4. العوامل الطبيعية

ملوثات الهواء
تقسم إلى قسمين :

   1. ملوثات أساسية
   2. ملوثات ثانوية

أولاً : الملوثات الأساسية :
(أ). الأكاسيد :

وهي الناتجة عن حرق الوقود مثل الفحم الحجري والنفط والغاز الطبيعي حرقاً كاملاً .

وينتج عن ذلك :

   1. ثاني أكسيد الكربون
   2. بخار الماء
   3. ثاني أكسيد الكبريت
   4. اكاسيد النيتروجين (2NO , NO) والتي يرمز لها بصفتها مجموعةNO
   5. إضافة إلى العناصر الثقيلة التي تكون بحالة غازية أو صلبة دقيقة مثل : الزرنيخ (As) والكادميوم (Cd) والرصاص (Pb) والزئبق (Hg) .

وعندما يكون الاحتراق غير كامل ينتج أول أكسيد الكربون و دقائق عالقة من الكربون العنصري والعضوي وهيدروكربونات عديدة الحلقات .

س : هل هناك مصادر أخرى لتلوث الهواء بالاكاسيد ؟

ج : نعم ، مثل البراكين ، حرائق الغابات ، المياه المعدنية ، دخان المصانع ، مواقد البيوت التي يستخدم فيها الفحم والحطب , لفافات التبغ وتدخين السجائر .
ب. المركبات العضوية المتطايرة :

وهي الناتجة عن عوادم السيارات وحرق الفحم الحجري مثل : المركبات الهيدروكربونية كالميثان والبنزين والكلوروفورم .
ج. المركبات العالقة والقطيرات :

وهي مواد صلبة توجد عالقة في الهواء مثل : الغبار وجراثيم الكائنات الحية المتحوصلة والرصاص وأملاح الكبريت وأملاح النترات . أما القطيرات مثل : النفط والمبيدات الحشرية .

س : ما خطورة المركبات العالقة والقطيرات ؟

ج : تترسب في داخل الجهاز التنفسي وقدرتها على امتصاص مواد أخرى من الهواء الجوي عالية .
ثانياً : ملوثات الهواء الثانوية : Secondary Pir Pollutants
مثل :

الضباب الدخانى (Smog) والأوزون والمطر الحمضي ، وهي ناتجة من تفاعل الملوثات الأساسية للهواء مع بعضها بعضاً أو مع ملوثات أخرى أو مع الماء ، أو مع أشعة الشمس .
مصادر تلوث الهواء

يمكن تقسيم مصادر تلوث الهواء إلى نوعين رئيسيين:
أولاً / المصادر الطبيعية :

وهي المصادر التي لا دخل للإنسان فيها، هذه المصادر يصعب التحكم فيها أو منع انبعاث الملوثات منها مع أنها تلوث الهواء بكثير من الغازات والأتربة لكن الأضرار الناتجة عن تلك الملوثات الطبيعية للهواء ليست جسيمة إذ تأقلمت معها كثير من ألوان الحياة فوق سطح الأرض بسبب تواجدها أو تواجد الكثير منها في الهواء منذ بدء الحياة .

ومن أمثلة هذه الملوثات الطبيعية :

   1. غازات ثاني أكسيد الكبريت، فلوريد الهيدروجين وكلوريد الهيدروجين المتصاعدة من البراكين المضطربة.
   2. أكاسيد النيتروجين الناتجة عن التفريغ الكهربي في السحب الرعدية.
   3. كبريتيد الهيدروجين الناتج عن انتزاع الغاز الطبيعي من جوف الأرض أو بسبب البراكين أو تواجد البكتيريا الكبريتية.
   4. غاز الأوزون المتخلق ضوئياً في الهواء الجوي أو بسبب التفريغ الكهربي في السحب.
   5. تساقط الأتربة المتخلفة عن الشهب والنيازك إلى طبقات الجو السطحية.
   6. الأملاح التي تنتشر في الهواء بفعل الرياح والعواصف وتلك التي تحملها المنخفضات والجبهات الجوية وتيارات الحمل الحرارية من التربات العارية.
   7. حبيبات لقاح النباتات.
   8. الفطريات والبكتيريا والميكروبات المختلفة التي تنتشر في الهواء سواء كان مصدرها التربة أو نتيجة لتعفن الحيوانات والطيور الميتة والفضلات الآدمية.
   9. المواد ذات النشاط الإشعاعي كتلك الموجودة في بعض تربات وصخور القشرة الأرضية وكذلك الناتجة عن تأين بعض الغازات الجوية بفعل الأشعة الكونية.

ثانياً / المصادر غير الطبيعية :

وهي التي تنشأ بفعل الإنسان وبالتالي يصبح بمقدور الإنسان نفسه أن يتحكم فيها ويمنع أو يخفض كميات الملوثات المنبعثة منها، هذه المصادر تثير العديد مما لا يمكن حصره من مواد ملوثة وروائح كريهة وضوضاء معظمها ضار بأشكال الحياة المختلفة لأنها حديثة التواجد في الهواء وتغير كثيراً من المواصفات والخصائص المعتادة للبيئة الإنسانية.

وأهم تلك المصادر :

   1. استخدام الفحم والغاز الطبيعي والمواد والمشتقات النفطية كوسيلة للوقود في الصناعات والحرف المختلفة ومصادر القوى والأغراض المعيشية المختلفة.
   2. الحرف والصناعات المختلفة.
   3. وسائل النقل البري والبحري والجوي.
   4. النشاط السكاني ويتعلق بمخلفات المنازل من المواد الصلبة والسائلة وكذلك بسبب كثرة استخدام المبيدات الحشرية والمذيبات الصناعية.
   5. النشاط الزراعي وكثرة استخدام المواد الكيماوية المختلفة في أغراض التسميد والزراعة.
   6. النشاط الإشعاعي بسبب التفجيرات الذرية واستخدامات الطاقة النووية في الأغراض السلمية.

وينتج عن كل هذه المصادر الطبيعية أو غير الطبيعية عدد من الملوثات .
أضرار تلوث الهواء

سوف نوجز فيما يلي الآثار المختلفة لملوثات الهواء
أثر التلوث على الإنسان والحيوان

تدخل الملوثات إلى جسم الإنسان والحيوان إما عن طريق الاستنشاق وهذا أخطر الوسائل وأكثرها فعالية، وإما خلال المسام الجلدية بسبب اللمس أو بسبب تراكم الملوثات على الأغذية والمشروبات أو تعرض النباتات الغذائية لهذه الملوثات.

لذلك تتسبب هذه الملوثات في كثير من أمراض الجهاز التنفسي والجهاز الهضمي والأمراض الجلدية وأمراض العيون.
ويمكن تقسيم ملوثات الهواء إلى خمس مجموعات حسب تأثيرها الفسيولوجي على الإنسان والحيوان.
1- المواد المهيجة :

هذه المواد كاوية وتحدث التهابات في الأسطح المخاطية أو الرطبة التي تتعرض لها، وتختلف شدة هذه الالتهابات باختلاف درجة تركيز هذه الملوثات في الهواء ونوعية الجزء المعرض لها من الجسم ومدة التعرض . كثير من المواد المهيجة يهيئ الجسم أو العضو المصاب منه لخطر الإصابة بالسرطان.
2- المواد الخانقة :

هي المواد التي تتداخل مع عمليات الأكسدة في أنسجة الجسم المختلفة وتقسم هذه المواد إلى نوعين :

   1. مواد بسيطة وخاملة من الناحية الفسيولوجية مثل غازات ثاني أكسيد الكربون والهيدروجين والهيليوم والميثان والنيتروجين وأكسيد النيتروز، وتؤدي كثرة هذه الملوثات إلى تخفيف نسبة الأكسجين في الهواء المستنشق إلى أقل من الحد الذي يتطلبه جسم الإنسان . وبذلك تقل كمية الأكسجين في الدم مما يؤثر على عملية التنفس الطبيعي في أنسجة الجسم.
   2. مواد كيماوية خانقة وهي تمنع الدم من استخلاص الأكسجين من الهواء المستنشق أو تمنع الأنسجة من امتصاص الأكسجين الموجود في الدم . ومن أمثلة ذلك أول أكسيد الكربون وسيانيد الهيدروجين وكبريتيد الهيدروجين.

3- المواد المخدرة :

هي المواد التي تحدث تأثيراتها على الجسم كله من خلال امتصاصها في الدم وتخفيفها جزئياً لضغطه مما يؤدي إلى ضعف أو كساد المجموع العصبي المركزي في المخ. ومن أمثلة ذلك المواد الكربوهيدروجينية والكحولية .
4- المواد السامة:

هي المواد التي تؤثر على المجموعة الـدموية مبـاشرة وتقسـم إلى خمـس مجموعات :

   1. المواد التي تحدث ضرراً عضوياً بالجهاز الهضمي وأغلبيتها من المواد الكربوهيدروجينية المهلجنة.
   2. المواد التي تتلف المجموعة الدموية ومعظمها من المذيبات العضوية مثل البنزين والفينول والتولوين والزيلين والنفتالين.
   3. سميات الأعصاب مثل ثاني كبريتوز الكربون والكحول الميثيلي.
   4. الفلزات مثل الرصاص والزئبق والمنجنيز والبريليوم والكادميوم والأنتيمون والمعادن الثقيلة الأخرى.
   5. اللافلزات غير العضوية مثل مركبات الزرنيخ والفوسفور والكبريت والفلوريدات والسيلينيوم.

5- المواد الصلبة غير السامة

وهي المواد التي تهيج خلايا الجهاز التنفسي مثل :

    * الغبار الذي يحدث تليفات في الرئة كالسيليكا والإسبستوس.- الأتربة الخاملة وأغلبها من المواد الكربونية.
    * مسببات أمراض الحساسية مثل حبوب اللقاح والبكتريا والفطريات والميكروبات والنشارة و الروائح الكريهة.
    * المهيجات مثل التربة الحمضية والقلوية والفلوريدات والكرومات. وكثير منها يؤدي إلى الإصابة بالسرطان.

سبل المعالجة

هذا التأثير الضار لتلوث الهواء قد دفع الكثير من الحكومات والجمعيات والمنظمات العالمية والأهلية، وأحياناً تحت ضغط الرأي العام، إلى اتخاذ خطوات وتدابير تهدف إلى الحد من تلوث الهواء، وبالتالي السيطرة على مراكز هذا التلوث ومصادره على مختلف أنواعها ، وقد أظهرت مجمل الدراسات والقياسات التي أجريت في شتى أنحاء العالم أن معظم الملوثات الهوائية ينتج من عمليات الاحتراق المستعملة في مختلف القطاعات الصناعية إضافة إلى قطاع النقل ، وعمليات الاحتراق هذه هي الوسيلة التقليدية لتحويل الطاقة من حالٍ إلى أخرى وتحديداً من طاقة حرارية مخزونة داخل الوقود إلى طاقات ميكانيكية أو كهربائية وغيرها .

ولقد عمدت البلدان الصناعية إلى وضع سلسلة من الإجراءات والتدابير الآيلة إلى التخفيف من تلوث الهواء.
أولا : من أهم الخطوات والمقترحات لقطاعي الصناعة والنقل ما يلي:
1 - قطاع الكهرباء والصناعات الثقيلة

تشمل سبل المعالجة على هذا الصعيد ما يلي:

   1. التخفيف من استهلاك الطاقة الكهربائية على الصعيد العام .
   2. اعتماد سياسة بيئية في مشاريع إعادة تأهيل القطاع الكهربائي يقوم على مبدأ زيادة الطاقة المنتجة بإقامة معامل جديدة ذات ضرر بيئي محدود.
   3. استحداث أسهم أو سندات تلويث الهواء وتوزيعها على مختلف القطاعات الصناعية.
   4. التحول إلى استعمال مصادر طاقة نظيفة ومتجددة، وهي متوافرة بكثرة في مصر.
   5. حظر استعمال بعض أنواع الوقود الرديء ذي الضرر العالي مثل مادة البتروكوك، وكذلك منع استعمال المواد المسببة لأمراض سرطانية مثل مادة الأميانت.

2 - قطاع النقل

   1. تخفيف استعمال السيارات والآليات،
   2. التشجيع على استعمال البنـزين الخالي من الرصاص.
   3. تجهيز عوادم السيارات بالمحول الحفازي , الذي يحول بعض الغازات الضارة الناجمة عن الاحتراق مثل أول أكسيد الكربون وأكسيدات النيتروجين والغازات الهيدروكربونية إلى مواد أخرى أقل ضرراً، مثل بخار الماء وثاني أكسيد الكربون.

ثانيا : مكافحة الاسباب الطبيعية

   1. عدم حرق قش الأرز وتحويله إلى سماد عضوى
   2. عدم حرق الطوب المصنوع من تجريف الاراضى الزراعية واستبدال ذلك بالطوب المصنوع في المصانع والتى تراعى المعايير الدولية للمحافظة على البيئة .
   3. عمل مصانع للتخص من النفايات الادمية والطبيعية بطريقة آمنة ومحافظة على البيئة .
   4. استبدال بعض العناصر والمواد الداخلة في صناعة بعض الصناعات الخطرة على البيئة بمواد صديقة للبيئة

المراجع

   1. التلوث الهوائى والبيئة – الجزء الثاى ، د./ طلعت ابراهيم ، الناشر الهيئة العامة للكتاب ،1994 .
   2. التلوث مشكلة اليوم والغد ، د./ توفيق محمد قاسم , الناشر الهيئة العامة للكتاب 1995 .
   3. القمامة .. نفايات .. ام ثروات ، ا.د ./ محمد مختار الحلوجى , الناشر الهيئة العامة للكتاب نوفمبر 1987 .
   4. تلوث المياة العذبع , د./ احمد عبدالوهاب عبدالجواد ، الدار العربية للنشر ط1 , 1995 .
   5. انهم يقتلون البيئة ، د./ ممدوح حامد عطية 1997 .
   6. تلوث البيئة في مصر المخاطر والحلول ، مبروك سعد النجار ، الناشر الهيئة العامة للكتاب.


المصدر



http://www.fekrzad.com/library/7385.html​


----------



## kalimooo (22 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع رائع ومعلومات اروع

شكرااااا جزيلا اخي النهيسى

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## النهيسى (24 أكتوبر 2009)

مرور كله ذوق ومحبه

الرب يسوع يباركك

شكــــــــــ ـــــ ـــــــــرا

جــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــدا

​


----------

